

Urinal sticker uses male nature to reduce costs at airports - joez
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=121310977

======
anigbrowl
_Kempel is about to launch glow-in-the-dark fly decals for the adult male
market because, he says, "men, evidently, hate to turn on the light at night
because it blinds them," and they'd rather navigate to a soft glow in the
bowl._

Smart thinking. I'd rather sit down than turn on the light; too many lumens
and my brain thinks its morning, losing at least an hour of my sleep time.

